# Taco Costume



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We were invited to a friend's birthday party on May 4th, and the theme was May The Fourth Be With You. It was a twist of Star Wars, and Cinco de Mayo. Anyway, she really wanted Odie to come to add some Mexican spice, so I decided to make her a costume! 

Unfortunately Odie started throwing up that night before we were going to head there, so we decided to stay home with her. Thankfully she's totally fine, but she never got the chance to wear her taco. I decided to make a birthday card for our friend with some pics of Ode in her costume instead. 

I give you... my little taco, Odi-Juan Kenobi.


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

That is just too cute, too bad she didn't get to wear it to the party.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow that's really good! I love how it even has a bite taken out of it, lol. :lol:
Poor little Odie, I'm sad to hear she wasn't feeling good. Glad she's better though!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

whipandchi said:


> That is just too cute, too bad she didn't get to wear it to the party.


I think it's pretty cute 
She definitely would have been the star of the party. Maybe she'll have to be a taco for Halloween. 



~LS~ said:


> Wow that's really good! I love how it even has a bite taken out of it, lol. :lol:
> Poor little Odie, I'm sad to hear she wasn't feeling good. Glad she's better though!


Thank you! Yeah, she was just not feeling good for the night, poor little girl. She's not the hugest fan of the taco costume anyway, haha. I took that pic this morning. Whenever I put something on her that she doesn't like, she wants to come and sit on my lap. It was hard getting a picture of her!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

That costume is so adoreable!!! Great now you got me thinking of costumes for Daisy this year.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

That's a great costume.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

that is SOOOOOOOOO cute........


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

that is so cool! XD x


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Aaaaww.... too cute!!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

The new taco bell dog you should send in a picture she might become a star. lol its so cute you did a wonderful job


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks, guys! I love DIY! I might have to make her a sombrero or something for Halloween.


----------

